# Frustration



## Glyax (Mar 14, 2016)

Have you ever sat down to write
to find every sentence a fight?
Words are called, beckoned, bribed:
Yet poetry’s light within has died.
The words are lost, they tumble about;
in the dark, you long to shout.
Frustration, stress, rage, boil within
and I don’t know how to show them!
I want to, I want you to know,
so I start, I try, my feelings to show.
Then I stop, I’m lost: I scratch, I claw.
My poem has heard raven’s caw….

I try to start again, 
I can’t let this end.
Yet how do I begin?

Gah, this is no good, I wish to write.
But why, why has it become a fight?
My inner peace broken, aggravation grows,
solace invaded, damages show.
When peace of mind is shattered;
words, memories, skills are scattered;
I cannot write when my mind is broken.
Healing cannot occur if the problem isn’t spoken.
I’ll share this work, a pitiful cry,
an attempt at poetry, a pathetic try.
Is it even a poem, an attempt, is there a rhyme?
Truth be told I know you know I’ve wasted your time…

I give up
I’m in a rut:
Ctrl-C; cut.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Mar 14, 2016)

Familiar enough it gave me a smile. A thought, alliteration works even when it is 'hidden'.
Have you ever sat down to write
Did you ever sit down to write


----------



## Glyax (Mar 15, 2016)

Olly Buckle said:


> Familiar enough it gave me a smile. A thought, alliteration works even when it is 'hidden'.
> Have you ever sat down to write
> Did you ever sit down to write



Ha, I didn't even consider alliteration...my mind really was scrambling when I was trying to wrangle my words into something presentable...


----------



## MadzBear (Mar 17, 2016)

Love the end "Ctrl-C; cut." very satisfying! 

Might be nice to make the whole thing a little more conversational, like it's more of a ramble? "I start, I try, my feelings to show" - we would never say a sentence like that outside of old-school poetry. And this feels like such a rant, I think it should just roll off the tongue like regular speech  

Totally relate to this though. And I also really like the line starting "Gah". Makes it feel very real =P


----------



## Glyax (Mar 17, 2016)

MadzBear said:


> Love the end "Ctrl-C; cut." very satisfying!
> 
> Might be nice to make the whole thing a little more conversational, like it's more of a ramble? "I start, I try, my feelings to show" - we would never say a sentence like that outside of old-school poetry. And this feels like such a rant, I think it should just roll off the tongue like regular speech
> 
> Totally relate to this though. And I also really like the line starting "Gah". Makes it feel very real =P



Wait...people don't speak in old-school poetry anymore?  Shakespeare, Les Mes...Monty Python have all lied to me!!!!!


----------



## MadzBear (Mar 17, 2016)

Lol. Well. We can't blame Shakespeare... But the Les Mis characters are supposed to be speaking French so that could be seen as confusing


----------



## ned (Mar 18, 2016)

nice little rant - that we can all sympathise with.

although, in the second verse -
When peace of mind is shattered;
I cannot write when my mind is broken.

are the best moments to write poetry, for me
oh yes, I suffer for my art - but we all have our different motives.

nice ending
Ned


----------



## EllaLouis (Mar 18, 2016)

Glyax,
Good fun, and who doesn't love the Ctr cut at the end!
Maybe just me,  but I would avoid the forced-by-rhyme word order of "..I try my feelings to show"

EllaL


----------



## escorial (Mar 19, 2016)

like the way you had a smidgen of familiarity with most of the words at the end of each line...cool


----------



## Firemajic (Mar 22, 2016)

Glyaxxx...You slay me.. hahaaa.. I can relate to your message, and only YOU could make me smile with this clever poem.. I am a fan of your fabulous style... no nits to pick, just poetic pleasure...


----------



## Glyax (Mar 22, 2016)

Fire!!!! It warms my heart to see you back, and with such Hi praise for me  to be honest, I must say my favorite part of this piece is the final part , who doesn't like ending with "ctrl-c, cut."


----------



## Firemajic (Mar 22, 2016)

lmao.. yeah, that sums it up.. clevvver!


----------



## EmmaSohan (Mar 26, 2016)

MadzBear said:


> Love the end "Ctrl-C; cut." very satisfying!
> 
> Might be nice to make the whole thing a little more conversational, like it's more of a ramble? "I start, I try, my feelings to show" - we would never say a sentence like that outside of old-school poetry. And this feels like such a rant, I think it should just roll off the tongue like regular speech
> 
> Totally relate to this though. And I also really like the line starting "Gah". Makes it feel very real =P



What is old-school poetry?

And, BTW, in searching the internet for that term, this posting was 13th. And I liked the poem.


----------

